# YRA Featured Adoptables - SE Michigan



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

THE LITTLE LADIES AND GENTLEMEN
In September of 2012, a family of rats was delivered to Yale Road by Tiny Paws, a guinea pig and rabbit rescue in Warren, MI. They were in the Oakland County shelter after having been abandoned in a home when the people moved out. The whole family was in one cage together, so in addition to the 6 little ones it was almost certain Mom was expecting again.

Being very small individuals, the family were dubbed The Littles. With time and care, they have put on healthy weight, but the name has stuck.

True to expectations, Mrs. Little delivered an additional 10 tiny rittens on 10/15/12. Three girls and four boys from both litters are ready for their forever home. Like the rest of the family, all are very high strung, high energy - especially the ladies. Though they are improving with age, their ideal home would be an experienced one with plenty of patience and no small children. 

Female black (mismarked) hoodie, born 10/15/12









Female vari-berk dumbo1, born 10/15/12









Female vari-berk dumbo 2, born 10/15/12









Male beige hoodie, born approx. Aug., 2012









Male fawn hoodie, born 10/15/12









Male fawn self dumbo, born 10/15/12









Male agouti berk, born 10/15/12









For more information on these and other adoptables, visit the Yale Road Adoptables web site at:
http://www.yaleroadadoptables.weebly.com
_***We also feature Native Earth and Mazuri lab blocks, hammocks and more!***_

or the FaceBook page at:
https://www.facebook.com/YaleRoadAdoptables

Thanks for considering adoption!
CarrieD


----------



## ThreeMagicBeans (Dec 16, 2012)

I have ended up not wanting to purchase from a local breeder, and have considered adopting rats. This was because I couldn't find any places that had rats for adoption in my state, until I found you! I would really like to adopt a few ratlets from you in the next month or so, and I cannot wait! I appreciate what you do, rescuing and helping animals in need. The least I can do is rescue a few.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

It's great to hear from you - feel free to check out the web site, there are several looking for homes, and several more that will be through with their evaluation period very soon. There's a contact form there if you see anyone you'd like to know more about, and we can chat some more. 

Yale Road Adoptables


----------

